# Salsa Recipes?



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone have a good salsa recipe? I have a ton of jalepenos and the tomatoes are starting to get ripe.

Also, what do you do with your banana peppers?


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*salsa*

i will give you mine take 1 oinion ,table spoon of garlic, 2 or 3 peppers i used 2 large can tommatos and put in food processor, add salt to taste,


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

4 tomatoes - chopped 
1/2 cup finely chopped onion 
2 fresh jalapeño peppers, seeded and finely chopped 
1 1/2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh cilantro 
1 teaspoon lime juice 
salt and pepper, to taste


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

mix them together with onion, garlic, cilranto? and salt. use a blender


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks. I ended up using about 5-6 tomatoes, 5 jalapenos, 2 bell peppers, 4 banana peppers (all fresh from the garden), purple onion, minced garlic, some cilantro, a litle salt and the juice of 1 lime. 

Outstanding!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds delicious!! ...and when you raise most of the ingredients yourself, it just tastes better.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

bzrk180 said:


> 4 tomatoes - chopped
> 1/2 cup finely chopped onion
> 2 fresh jalapeño peppers, seeded and finely chopped
> 1 1/2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh cilantro
> ...


don't forget garlic. this is what i do but i'll add a clove or two of garlic some cumin and/or tony c's hot seasoning...


----------

